# BF: 2142 "Punkbuster," error message



## Legosul (Jun 26, 2008)

Whenever I go into a game server, I get to play for literally 2-5 seconds, then it stops me, takes me to the main screen and says "Punkbuster," thats ALL it says, and I can only press "Ok," there is no other message to go along with it.
Just "Punkbuster."
Is there anything I can do to stop this?


----------



## Turvs (Jun 14, 2008)

1 Double-click the My Computer icon.
2 Double-click the drive C:.
3 Double-click Programs Files.
4 Double-click Electronic Arts.
5 Double-click Battlefield 2142.
6 Double-click to open Support.
7 Double-click on the Battlefield 2142_code.exe file.
8 Input your Battlefield 2142 Registration Code.
Note: If you are not prompted to enter your code, skip to step 11.
9 Click Next.
10 Close My Computer.
11 Click on the Start button.
12 Click on Run.
13 Type regedit in the text field.

**WARNING* This could cause problems with the registry so either back it up before you do this or make sure you foller each instruction very carefully.*
This should solve your problem.


----------



## Legosul (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice copy and paste there bro.
http://news.filefront.com/problems-with-battlefield-2142-deluxe-edition/
Try reading my problem next time.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

This is usually when you run the game without being and admin or punkbuster is outta date. Run the game as an administrator and click the link below to update PB. 

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php


----------



## Legosul (Jun 26, 2008)

Both I have tried countless times.
EA is just terribad.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Tell me bout it. I had an nforce4 mobo and was getting those random crashes that everyone with this chipset got with the same game. EA AND nvidia knew bout this, yet did nothing and still haven't. 

Any1 else with ideas?


----------



## Legosul (Jun 26, 2008)

Well i've had this game for a year now and found no solution to it for two weeks straight of searching.
So i gave up on it, now I come back to find myself in the same place.


----------



## flipmaster (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok you need to do the following:

1 download PBsetup, install it, run it (www.evenbalance.com)
2 select the game
3 click on '' check for updates''
4 run Battlefield in administrator mode by going to proporties > compatibiliteit (dont know the word in english anyone knows?)
and check the box

Well, that is all I had to do

PS: Just read the FAQ on www.evenbalance.com point 4 is in there


----------



## SkyCaptain2142 (Nov 12, 2008)

As you can tell by my name I have played 2142 a few times, lol. Most errors with PB is from an outdated client. Go to PB's site and maually update their client. Their setup is pretty crappy at best and the auto update is prehistoric. So manually update.


----------



## flipmaster (Sep 10, 2008)

uh yes, but you still need to run it in administrator mode if you got vista (I have no idea how its with xp) just updating alone does not work.

edit: but since hes got xp it should do the trick.


----------



## Daa...Crusher (Jan 17, 2009)

I get a similar response too. I don't think Punkbuster auto updates for the game I play(BF2142). Also, I don't know if it's a coincidence, but I tried downloading Ventrilo to use along with the game and after that is when I started receiving the error message: "PB: Unknown Windows API Function (131124)".
Punkbuster says it's up to date, but when I have gotten this message in the past it's been because it needs an update. I can't remember how I updated it last time and am now stuck! If anyone knows the steps to get Punkbuster up to date I would appreciate it! FYI, a own a Mac OSX 10.4

Thank you,
Daa...Crusher


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

go to evenbalance.com and update your current pb info, it usually fixes the problem


----------

